# Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

Servus Tier- und Teichfreunde

Hier ist ja die Fotografierlaune mächtig gestiegen  und die DSLR-Gemeinde wird auch immer größer, man glaubt sich schon fast in einem Foto-Forum zu befinden  . 

Nachdem am WE (09. - 10.02.08) so traumhaftes Wetter war sind bei unseren Miezen auch die Frühlingsgefühle erwacht  .

Pico
 
noch dösend die Sonne genießen

 
Plötzlich hellwach

Cleo war leider nicht dazu zu bewegen am Shooting teilzunehmen 

Nun, wie schaut`s bei Euren Lieblingen aus.

Ps.: Natürlich sind hier alle "Lieblinge" willkommen, nicht nur Hund & Katz.


----------



## karsten. (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> 
> Nun, wie schaut`s bei Euren Lieblingen aus.........



 


nachtaktiv


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Servus Karsten

   

Klasse Foto


----------



## jochen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hallo,

zwar nicht zum streicheln aber für uns auch schön... 

 ... 

komisch in anderen Jahreszeiten ist er ein ganz normaler Hase...


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Servus Jochen

Das erste Bild: ist das ein Axelotl  

Na ja, dein Hasi ist aber Süss, aber Eier legt er keine


----------



## jochen (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hallo Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Bild: ist das ein Axelotl



Nein, leider nicht... 

Das ist eine Welsart, ancistrus sp. blue eye...oder besser bei Aquarianern als L144 bekannt.



> Na ja, dein Hasi ist aber Süss, aber Eier legt er keine



mhhhhhm.. ...

meine Nichte ist aber fest überzeugt davon...


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Dann lassen wir sie doch im Glauben, ist schön wenn Kinder noch an sowas Glauben, wie Christkind oder Weihnachtsmann, Krampuss, Nicolaus und Ähnlich.

Und der Osterhase legt Eier. SCHÖN !!!!!


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

hallo
ich habe da auch noch zwei schlafmützen. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Petra (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hallo

Echt schöne Bilder
hier eins von Copi habe ich gestern geschossen


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Servus Jürgen

Und die vertragen sich ???

Scheint so, nach dem Foto  

Frage: Blockhaus in dem Ihr wohnt ?

 
Unseres

Ps.: @ Petra: Ist das ein Golden Retriever in weiß und dein Avatar zeigt eine Katze, Deine (Eure)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Dann will ich auch mal. Aber nur von einem Haustier. 

Hier unsere Podenca Flora.

In meinem Album sind fast alle zu sehen.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Frank (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hi Uwe,

hier gibts keine mägga von den bösen Mods ...

nur ... wusste der Hund nicht, das er mal ein Reh werden sollte 

 

tschuldigung  imma wieda ich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Kein Problem Frank,
nur bei Wind tausche ich die Hundeleine gegen eine Drachenschnur   


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Servus Uwe & Frank

@ Uwe: welch eleganter Hund  

@ Frank: 





> tschuldigung  imma wieda ich



Was, wie, wann, wo, wer ????? hab ich wieder einmal was versäumt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Ich glaub Frank mein wegen dem Reh  


Uwe


Danke Helmut


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

hallo helmut
geht daß hier schnell... 
ja ist ein blockhaus
und die beiden mögen sich richtig
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hier noch ein Bild zur Bestätigung das es geht mit Dobermann und Katze.


Grus
Uwe


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

hi uwe
sag blos du hast auch nen dobi? 
das bild ist supi 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Polly (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hallo zusammem. 

Meine beiden sind auch schon auf schönes Wretter eingstellt.
Der eine hat die Brille schon auf, und der andere macht Sport für die Sommer Figur.

 

 

Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Jürgen & Uwe

Ich glaubs schon, ja, ja  

aber ein komisches Paar geben sie schon ab   

Apropo Katze und Hund, kleine Geschichte vor kurzen uns passiert:

Bin die Landstraße nach Wr. Neustadt gefahren, sehe ich einen Hund ohne Herrl am Straßenrand sitzen, wohlgemerkt mit 100 km/h vorbei gerauscht.

Notbremse, umgedreht, Hund weg; dann sehe ich 100m weiter, läuft der kleine "*******r" Rauhhaardackel mir entgegen. Gut schnapp den Hund, kannst ja nicht auf dieser Straße weiterlaufen lassen, und ab zum Bhf., meine Gattin abholen.

Was tun wir, fragte sie. Der kleine Rauhhaar hatte eine Hundemarke wo man den Besitzer ausfindig machen kann. Also ab nach Hause.

Gut zu Hause angekommen, Dackel ins Haus rein, und so wie immer begrüßen wir die Miezen, die schon hinter der Diehlentür warten. 

Aber es kommt alles anders als man denkt. Dackel sieht Katzen und will sie auch gleich "fressen", sowas von aggressiv habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Katzen so groß (Fell aufgestellt) habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen, wußte gar nicht wie groß die werden können. Fazit: Katzen am Kasten, Hund unten.

Schlußsatz: Besitzer ausfindig gemacht, Hund abgeholt. Die Welt für unsere Miezen wieder in Ordnung


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Ach Gott, Polly, sind die Lieb  

Hat der eine einen Augenkatar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi uwe
> sag blos du hast auch nen dobi?
> das bild ist supi
> gruß
> jürgen




Leider nicht mehr   Aber die Katze ist noch da, 20 Jahre alt.


Uwe


----------



## Polly (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Hallo Helmut,

welchen von den beiden meinst Du denn?
Mit oder ohne Brille?
Weil mit Brille geht noch besser.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

hallo
habe auch noch was gefunden.
1 bild joy
2 bild joy und pepsi
3 bild meine kois
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

ups
die ersten beiden waren zu groß.
schau mal ob ich sie noch kleiner kriege.
habe aber nur wenig ahnung von sowas.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

hallo
so jetzt aber...
habe die bilder ein wenig ausgeschnitten.


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Polly, dem mit Brille, oder haben jetzt beide einen Augenkatar   

Jürgen: Schöne Fischi`s, Pardon Koi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Tolle Bilder.

Dann hab ich auch noch eins 


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Polly (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Miau`s & WauWau`s ....*

Na klar beide!

 

Gruß Anna


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

..... und unsere arbeitet in nem Callcenter


----------



## Polly (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo utzoff,

sag mal dein Hund könnte glatt ne Schwester von meiner sein.
Ist das auch ein Mischling? Wenn ja, weist Du welche Rassen da drin stecken?
Von meiner weiß ich nur das da ein Dackel drin ist.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Anna,
da Luna aus Gran Canaria kommt, habe ich keine Ahnung was da drin ist. Sicher aber Chihuahua, dass sagt ihr Verhalten aus. Aber sonst ???????

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/3/0/5/luna21.jpg

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Buratino (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo, 

wollte euch heute auch mal ein paar unserer Mitbewohner zeigen.   

1. Bild: Kampfkatze Lilly ein Jahr alt Handaufzucht
2. Bild: Lutzi sicher ist sicher
3. Bild: Uschi an ihrem Lieblingsplatz
4. Bild: Astor 10 Jahre Kreuzung aus Deutschem u. Belgischem Schäferhund

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Polly (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Uwe,

Wäre ja auch ein wahnsinniger Zufall gewesen.

Gruß Anna


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

hallo
das mit diesem bild 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21752&d=1202757875
war eigentlich ein scherz :__ nase 
ich dachte es wird euch schon auffallen und wollte es dann aufkären: 
solche hätte ich zwar gerne, aber die die sind von meinem händler. 
man kann es vielleicht nicht so genau sehen, aber da sind viele über 1m lang.
ich will mich ja hier nicht mit fremden federn schmücken.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Kolja (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Ihr,

es scheint, jeder der einen Teich hat beherbergt noch andere Tiere.

Hier unsere Hündin einmal mit Selbstauslöser
 

und beim Studium ihres Jagdverhaltens.


----------



## Petra (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Helmut

Heute möchte ich doch mal antworten bin Krank und konnte nicht antworten.

Copito so heisst unser Hund richtig ist ein Bretone/Setter Mix aber eher Bretone als Setter ein Bretone ist ein Vorstehhund oder auch Jagthund diese Rasse sucht nur im Unterholz das merke ich jedes mal wenn ich mit ihm unterwegs bin Copi ist jetzt 3Jahre.
Dann komme ich noch zu unseren Kater der heisst Olli man nennt diese Rasse auch Kuhkatzen der ist ein ganz lieber und verschmuster Kater.Olli liegt gerne bei seinem Herrchen.
Und zu deiner Frage ob ich eine neue cam habe jaaaaaaaaa.

PS : Copi muss jetzt abspecken weil er zuviel auf den Rippen hat


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

wo ist die Katze ? 

 

ok. da war leicht !  

und jetzt !

 

Fehlgeprägt ! 
 


der auch 
 

schöne Woche


----------



## ösiwilli (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus miteinander!!

Ich bin der Willi aus Österreich und nachdem ich heute erstmals in die Tasten geklopft habe um meinen Teich vorzustellen, dürfen unsere Mitbewohner natürlich nicht fehlen.

Da hätten wir erstmals ENZO
der mit 8 Monaten 3 Tage vor Weihnachten samt Körbchen, Leine und Futtersack vor dem Katzenheim Freudenau abgestellt wurde, bereits am nächsten Tag bei uns gelandet ist und sich zu einem prächtigen und liebenswerten Gefährten entwickelt hat.

Hier mit unserer kleinen GIOIA auf Reise

Gioia haben wir mit einem Jahr total verprügelt ebenfalls aus dem Katzenheim geholt. Sie hatte - wahrscheinlich begründete - furchtbare Angst vor Männern und hat schon zu schreien begonn, wenn man ihr über den Kopf streihelte. Mittlerweile hat sie sich zu einem lustigen Hund entwickelt, der vorzugsweise des nächtens unser Bett entert und bei meinen Füssen schläft.

Dann gibst natürlich noch unsere beiden Ragdollkater MONETund BERLIOZdie für einem nahegelegenen Züchter nicht für die Zucht geeignet erschienen und die wir mit einem Jahr günstig freikauften.


ups??? irgendwie sind die Bilder verschütt gegangen.  Grad der Enzo hats geschafft. Versuchs nochmals.

LG-Willi


----------



## ösiwilli (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

 

 

 

 

 

 


So, hoffentlich passts jetzt!

Der dicke Kater ist übrigens der MONET, der kleine ist BERLIOZ

LG-Willi


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Willi   

Bist auch ein vorbildlicher Tierfreund  

Zu deinen Katzen, die laßt`s ihr raus  

Also ich hätte angst das denen was passiert :shock


----------



## ösiwilli (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Helmut!

Zum Glück ist diese Rasse sowas von "naturpatschert" (für unsere deutschen FreundInnen: "von Natur aus ungeschickt") daß unser 1,5 m hoher Zaun, der einer normalen Hauskatze nicht einmal auffällt, ein unüberwindbares Hindernis darstellt.
Das war auch mit ein Entscheidungsgrund für diese Rasse, da meine Elisabeth sonst jede Nacht furchtbare Ängste ausgestanden hätte.
So sind sie gerne draussen und der Monet bringt auch oft Mäuse mit.Stundenlang regungslos lauern - so er nicht zwischenzeitlich einen Schlafanfall bekommt - bis der richtige Moment da ist, ist ganz seins.

LG-Willi


p.s.: nach der Jagd liebt er übrigens gerne ein Gläschen Rotwein


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Dann paßt`s  

Aber die sind richtig zum knuddeln  , waren auch einmal meine Lieblinge, die Ragdoll`s, aber dann haben wir doch Drillinge aus Gars am Kamp von einem Bauern bekommen. Der wollte sie als Neugeborene gleich Umbringen, aber durch eine Arbeitskollegin (Nachbarin des Bauern) meiner Gattin haben wir "Wind" davon bekommen. 

So sind wir zu Unseren gekommen und lieben sie heute noch wie am ersten Tag  

Eure zwei Hunde sind aber auch schnuckelig, wie sie da verschränkt auf der Rückbank im Auto liegen bzw. sitzen  .


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

@ösiwilli

Wahnsinnskatzen   

Wir haben mal MaineCoone gezüchtet, die hatten auch diese Grösse 

Einfach nur schön


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

@uwe

Servus, MainCoon sind wunderschöne Katzen und waren bei unserem ersten Kater ein Thema. Geworden ists dann aber ein BKH-blau (siehe Link unten). Die weiteren Katzingers haben dann eher uns, als wir sie ausgesucht und sind uns irgendwie ins Haus geschneit.

@helmut

ja, die sind wirklich super und was uns am besten gefällt, ist, dass sich alle so gut verstehn. Bei den vorherigen gabs schon mal freundschaftliche Raufereien, dass die Haare nur so geflogen sind.
Aber das ist den Beiden und auch den Hunden fremd.

    

Sie waren auch sofort daheim -  obwohl sie ihr erstes Lebensjahr mehr oder weiniger isoliert im Zwinger verlebten - und folgen uns auf Schritt und Tritt.
Monet kam eine Woche nach Berlioz als der Züchter bei einem Anruf nebenbei erwähnte, dass er ihn nach einer Woche zuwückbekommen hat, weil er wegen seiner Gutmütigkeit an seinem Platz von einem Rudel Hauskatzen fürchterlichst gemoppt wurde und total verschreckt war. Jetzt ist er zu einem Prachtburschen (7,5 kg) geworden, anhänglich, lustig und verspielt.

Lg-Willi


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Willi!

Bildschöne Tiere hast Du da - besonders der Ragdoll-Kater gefällt mir! 

Sach ma, die Ragdoll-Katzen sind tatsächlich nicht so Streuner und versuchen nicht, über Zäune oder Bäume zu klettern, so dass man keine Angst haben müsste, dass sie das Grundstück verlassen?
Dann wäre das die ideale Katzenrasse für uns. Der Garten ist rundrum mit Mauern oder Zaun versehen, da gibt es sonst kein Entkommen - was unseren norwegischen Waldkater natürlich nicht davon abhält, über Bäume und/oder Zaun das Grundstück zu verlassen...


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Dodi,

also wenn keine Möglichkeit besteht auf mehre Etappen rauf- und rüberzuspringen, gibts sicherlich kein Problem.
Sie sind wirklich keine begabtgen Kletterer, owohl über Bäume kann ich keine Ausage machen, da wir nur frisch gesetzte Bäumchen haben, die unter der Last von Monet sicherlich zusammenbrechen würden.
Der zweimetrtige Kratzbaum stellt allerdings bereits höchste sportliche Anforderungen an die Beiden.
Sie sind aber schon von Natur aus keine Streuner, sehr menschenbezogen, gemütlich, kommuikativ, stressresitent (seltsam, dass diese Rasse aus Amerika und nicht aus Österreich kommt) und sehr verspielt.
 Zwar sehr gerne draussen, aber zufrieden mit dem angebotenen Areal.
Es sind unsere ersten, wir haben sie erst knapp ein Jahr, sind aber voll glücklich mit Ihnen.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


p.s.: wenn ich so nachdenke, ist es allerdings schon sehr seltsam, dass unlängst von den 12 Garnelen auf der Küchenarbeitsplatte nur mehr neun da waren


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Willi!

Danke für Deine Informationen über die Ragdoll.
Ich werde gleich mal telefonieren, habe soeben ein Inserat über Ragdoll-Kitten entdeckt  - Mal sehen, ob die noch zu haben sind...



> p.s.: wenn ich so nachdenke, ist es allerdings schon sehr seltsam, dass unlängst von den 12 Garnelen auf der Küchenarbeitsplatte nur mehr neun da waren



Wenn es ums Futter geht, schlagen die wohl auch mal über die Stränge...


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Dodi!



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde gleich mal telefonieren, habe soeben ein Inserat über Ragdoll-Kitten entdeckt



Na dann lass mich aber unbedingt wissen wie's weitergeht.

Baba-Willi


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Willi!

Ist nix geworden mit der Ragdoll. 

Wollte die Kleine, da sie eine Augenentzündung hatte, nicht an Leute abgeben, die schon eine Katze besitzen - Ansteckungsgefahr...


----------



## ösiwilli (22. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Dodi,

kann man nichts machen, muss ja aber eh nicht gleich übers Knie gebrochen werden.
Noch dazu wo Du ja schon so eine Süsse hast.
Obwohl, Dein Refugium ist so wunderschön, dass sich jeder Neuzugang alle Pfoten ablecken könnte, umd dort daheim sein zu dürfen.

LG und wird schon werden - Willi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo und einen schönen Ostersonntag!

Ich möchte auch mal unsere kleinen zeigen!

 

Das sind wir: Sissy, Filou, Kiron, Leyla und Merlin!

Wir schlafen so lange bis es Sommer ist und wir wieder den Garten und den neuen Teich unsicher machen können.  

LG Volker & Anhang


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

hi volker

super bild 

laufen die kleinen racker etwa alle frei im haus herum?:shock 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Jürgen,

nein die laufen nicht frei im Haus rum. Die haben ein eigenes Zimmer. Ab und zu dürfen sie unter KONTROLLE ( ganz wichtig ) auch mal die ganze Wohnung umbauen. Da gab es schon extreme Vorfälle!!!! Im Garten nur an der Leine 

LG Volker


----------



## ösiwilli (24. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Volker,

sind ja ganz süss die Kleinen!
Kann mir vorstellen, dass ganz schön was los ist, wenn die die Wohnung "umbauen" 
Hast Du auch noch andere Haustiere, mit denen sie sich vertragen müssen oder geht das gar nicht??
Fürchte unsere Hunde würden die - anfangs zumindest - als Beute betrachten.

Weiterhin viel Spass und Freude mit Tierchen und Teich!!

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Willi,

da können wir uns mal über PN unterhalten. Ich möchte hier kein Frettchenforum draus machen.

Nur dazu: Wir haben uns viel für diese Tiere eingesetzt, weil die meisten sich diese Tiere gekauft haben und sich absolut nicht über die Haltung schlau gemacht haben. Eigentlich der sichere Tod dieser Tiere. 

LG  Volker


----------



## 1686christine (24. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Ich schließ mich mal an 

Hier ist meine süße Border-Collie Hündin 8 1/2 Jahre alt,
wie sie gerade vom baden aus dem großen Teich(Ostsee) kommt


----------



## ösiwilli (31. März 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Christine,

ist ja ganz eine liebe Wasserratte!



			
				1686christine schrieb:
			
		

> wie sie gerade vom baden aus dem großen Teich(Ostsee) kommt



Wie schaffst Du (bzw IHR) es übrigens, dass Eure Hunde nicht in den Teich gehen??

Bei meinem Enzo hat es sehr viel Überzeugungskraft gekostet ihm beizubringen, dass Golden Retriever keine Nebenrasse der Goldfische ist. 

Erst ein eigenes kleines Planschbecken für den Sommer hat ihn dann von Besuchen bei seinen kleinen goldenen Freunden abgehalten .

LG-Willi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich dachte hier geht noch was!

Hat keiner mehr Fotos von seinen anderen Tierchen? Es gibt doch bestimmt jemand der z.B. eine Wühlmaus o.Ä. im Garten am Teich hat.  

Ich will Bilder sehen!!!!!!! 


LG  Volker


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Mahlzeit,

vielleicht schaust Du zwischenzeitlich hier mal rein?!


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hi, da wollen wir mal schauen ...



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hat keiner mehr Fotos von seinen anderen Tierchen? Es gibt doch bestimmt jemand der z.B. eine Wühlmaus o.Ä. im Garten am Teich hat.
> 
> LG  Volker



Geht's auch im Teich? Hier mal ein asylsuchender Einwanderer ... auch genannt:

"Der Froschkiller"​
Diese Schlange war und ist in meinem letzten Teich heimisch geworden. In den ersten Jahren war es schlimm, wenn sie den Frosch am Bein erwischt hatte und es Stunden dauerte, bis das Frosch.... ein Ende fand.

Im letzten Jahr (die Schlange ist nun recht groß und schnell) sind es nur noch Minuten...

Hm, ...es grüßt Tommy


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Thommy,

zumindest können wir Deinem Froschkiller einen Namen geben:

Natter, Vorname: Ringel


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus und Guten Abend

Wie in diesem [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/35/]Beitrag[/URL] schon erwähnt kommt unser Streuner "Gaucho" morgens und abends immer zum Futtern und das ist gut so, denn er bekommt noch täglich ein Antibiotika. Dieses Wochenende war er auch untertags bei uns, um nach zu sehen, was wir so im Garten anstellen:
Gestern
   

Heute
     

Im Moment schläft er in einem geschützten Rabatt`l.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Katzenfreunde

Zwei unserer "Drei" Katzen zeigten sich wieder einmal "Model-mäßig"

Picolina
 

und Gaucho unser Outdoor-Kater
 
rechts am Potsch kann mein sein Stummelschwanzerl erkennen


----------



## sabine71 (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Unsere Madame Lady Rowena  



 


Hat unseren bisherigen Zoo vergrößert.


----------



## Dodi (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Helmut:
Schöne Schnappschüsse sind Dir da gelungen! 

@ Sabine:
Das ist ja eine hübsche Katzendame! 
Ist da eine norweg. Waldkatze mit drin?


----------



## sabine71 (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hi Dodi,

nicht nur drin  

das ist eine waschechte Norwegerdame   

die auch ein super Temperamentsbündel ist  , 

Sachen anstellt die sonst keine unserer anderen Katzen macht und uns täglich zum lachen bringt 

Zum Glück haben unsere anderen Katzen sie liebevoll (wie es unter Katzen nun geht) aufgenommen und selbst unsere 6 Jahre alte Lilli ist wieder verspielt wie zuletzt vor 5 Jahren.

Unser Tierarztbudget hat Rowena in den letzten 2 Monaten schon verfünfacht   
(hatte Giardien ..... :__ nase)

Geht ihr zum Glück schon wieder besser.


----------



## Dodi (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo Sabine!

Oh, für eine waschechte erschien sie mir etwas zu kurze Haare zu haben - oder täuscht das? 

Wie alt ist den die Süße? Vielleicht wird das Fell ja auch noch länger - Norweger sollen ja bis zu 3 Jahren auch fellmässig wachsen...

Die Arme, war sie krank - diese Krankheit Giardian hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört und gerade mal Tante Google angeschmissen. Boah, heftig und sogar ansteckend für den Menschen!
Schön, dass es ihr schon besser geht! 

Viel Spaß mit der Kleinen.

P.S. So eine wie Deine möchte ich gerne noch als Spielkamerad für meinen Kater haben.


----------



## sabine71 (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Unsere kleine Dame ist gerade einmal 5 Monate alt  

Das wird noch ein kleines Fellmonster, ist noch "nicht ganz" ausgewachsen und doch jetzt schon so groß wie unser Kater, den Pfoten nach zu urteilen ........

lassen wir uns überraschen, die sind riesig 

Ich kann dir ja gerne mal links von NFO schicken ;-) Habe mittlerweile einen ganzen Ordner voll.

    

 

  Rowena und Lilli


Der neue Fotoapparat unseres Sohnes mußte neulich herhalten und einige Reihen Bilder schießen .....


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Sabine & Dodi

@ Dodi: Danke, gebs gerne Pico & Gaucho weiter   
Aber Deine sind auch immer "Zuckersüss", aber [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/234/]Hier[/URL] habe ich Abi nicht gefunden  

@ Sabine: Das ist aber eine Wunderschöne, Drück sie für mich   
Hoffentlich wird sie wieder ganz Gesund


----------



## Dodi (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

N'Abend zusammen!

@ Sabine:
Die wird bestimmt mal eine Pracht-Katze! 
Was ist den NFO?  

@ Helmut:
Oh, war das sooo schwer?
Hier noch einmal das Foto mit Pfeil Richtung Abi - aber nun, oder?
  

Ich habe noch eins gefunden, wo er äusserst lieb dreinschaut:


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Servus Dodi

Abi habe ich glatt übersehen  , aber jetzt wo ich den Pfeil sehe,
sehe ich auch Abi  

Muß aber sagen, er hat eine gute Tarnung  

Das ist doch Euer "Norweger" oder


----------



## sabine71 (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hi Dodi,

NFO = Norwegian Forest Cat


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sammel-Thread: Unsere Lieblinge - oder unsere Katzen & Hunde ....*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Helmut:
Ja,  Abi ist unser Norweger, wenn auch kein reinrassiger - aber er sieht echt klasse aus - wer es nicht weiss, denkt, er ist reinrassig. Ist ja eigener Nachwuchs und von den dreien der einzige mit langem Fell. Wird im Mai 2 Jahre alt. Mutter war Norweger mit relativ kurzem Fell, Vater unbekannt.

@ Sabine:
Da hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können.  Oder eher bei NFC?
Würde mich über Links freuen!


----------

